
Don't f*** up the culture - shintzy
https://medium.com/@bchesky/dont-fuck-up-the-culture-597cde9ee9d4
======
randycupertino
...you mean, as opposed to a fake culture :)

[http://www.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2015/10/21/passive-
aggress...](http://www.sfweekly.com/thesnitch/2015/10/21/passive-aggressive-
pro-airbnb-ads-appear-on-muni-shleters)

